# Labs



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently switched from Compounded Thyroid back to Armour after about 3 years. I started having extreme anxiety on 3.5 grains (which is what I took in compounded but it was never consistant). So I lowered my dose to 3 grains. Still had the anxiety. I have now got down to 2 grains about two weeks ago and had labs done.

Tsh 0.907 Range (0.45-5.0)
FT3 3.39 Range (2.0-4.4)
FT4 0.98 Range (0.82-1.77)

Not too bad. But they did say my B12 was low and to supplement. But I DO NOT want to be nervous anymore and I'm afraid B12 will do that. Anyone know anything about B12. Also, Ferritn was 41 Range (13-150). Is that low enough that I should supplement that too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I recently switched from Compounded Thyroid back to Armour after about 3 years. I started having extreme anxiety on 3.5 grains (which is what I took in compounded but it was never consistant). So I lowered my dose to 3 grains. Still had the anxiety. I have now got down to 2 grains about two weeks ago and had labs done.
> 
> Tsh 0.907 Range (0.45-5.0)
> FT3 3.39 Range (2.0-4.4)
> ...


Now, if the compounded med stays consistent, you will be good to go!!!

I would work on that Ferritin. Ideally it should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better. B12 "may" fall into place if you do that.

I am glad you feel better!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Andros,

No I am on Armour now. The Compounded was not consistant at 3.5 grains so I switched back to Armour at 3.5 grains and was very hyper and nervous. I have had to go down to 2 grains of Armour and that is where my labs are at 2 grains of Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Hey Andros,
> 
> No I am on Armour now. The Compounded was not consistant at 3.5 grains so I switched back to Armour at 3.5 grains and was very hyper and nervous. I have had to go down to 2 grains of Armour and that is where my labs are at 2 grains of Armour.


Thank you for clarifying. LOL!!! I need to learn how to read!! Well; that is even better, yes?

You should not have any trouble w/your Armour. I sure don't. This is good news! Very good news!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Just suprised I had to lower so much on the Armour, I guess it is much stronger than the compounded I was getting. So should I just supplement with a low dose iron. Recommended is 18mg for women in my age group a day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Just suprised I had to lower so much on the Armour, I guess it is much stronger than the compounded I was getting. So should I just supplement with a low dose iron. Recommended is 18mg for women in my age group a day.


Good; just remember to take it 4 to 5 hours away from your Armour!! It's a plan! I love plans!! Ha, ha!


----------

